
Quit a job, moved to another country. Can't come up with any ideas. Need help - movingaround
Here&#x27;s the story. I&#x27;m 25, I live in Europe. I&#x27;ve been writing code since I was 14, and I still love doing it. I&#x27;ve created plenty projects for fun when I was a teenager and when I was in Uni studying Computer Science. After I finished the university (finished it as one of the top in my class) I immediately started working as a Software Developer. I had managed to work for 2 years until I said I&#x27;m tired of it, I need a break, and I want to do something of my own.<p>So, I quit and moved to another country (some small beautiful village near the sea). I thought that way I&#x27;d come up with something. However, I&#x27;ve been here for 3 months and I still haven&#x27;t thought of any ideas to work on. I go outside each day for very long walks, go to a bar for a few drinks, and try to come up with something. But I can&#x27;t. I&#x27;m not sure what I&#x27;m asking here, cause I know you can&#x27;t just push ideas, they come from nowhere usually. Has anybody been in similar position? What did you do? I&#x27;m sorry for this post cause it sounds really stupid, but I really feel that I need help from some smart people, and I don&#x27;t know the better place to do it. Again, sorry, and thank you very much.
======
manibatra
"The only Zen you can find on the tops of mountains is the Zen you bring up
there"

I would suggest write your thoughts down. Don't aim to write down your ideas,
write to generate ideas. Just whatever comes to your mind. Unfiltered. Do not
worry about it being crazy. Will help with decluttering your mind and maybe
even generate some good ideas along the way.

------
czbond
I've found that the best ideas come from being in the fray of working on
complex issues - rather than removing myself from them

------
gus_massa
I hope this essays by pg help:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

They are focused in startups, but I think that a similar advice is useful for
whatever you are looking for.

------
saluki
What's your runway, how much time do you have before funds run low?

Can you stay there for 3 months, 6 months, 12 months?

Income from products/SaaS can be a slow build so think about that. If you want
to stay where you are you might need to consider
contracting/consulting/freelance to bootstrap your own thing.

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)
has some great information for developing your own products, software and
SaaS.

Typically an idea will find you. You will run across a problem you have or
something you have knowledge about that you can solve with software. Or there
is something you have created for multiple clients to solve a problem that you
might be able to productize by turning in to a software solution.

This @DHH starup school talk is still inspiring.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY)

Good luck, enjoy your time there and your journey to doing your own thing.

------
rishiloyola
You should visit the undeveloped villages. Especially in India like country
which is growing country. I am sure that by traveling in Indian Villages you
will get to learn a lot. There are so many problems to solve. You just need to
explore more.

------
ajmurmann
There are some interesting ideas that sometimes come through on
[http://www.oppsdaily.com](http://www.oppsdaily.com) I haven't started
anything based on it yet because I already struggle starting focused on what
I'm already doing. I'm intrigued by some if their opportunities though.

I also found the approach of buying _thing_.com domain names and building a
obvious business around them very promising:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366216)

------
telebone_man
The amount you apologised at the end of your post gave me some indication
about where your head is at now.

You may be stuck in to rigid a routine to be able to see it (everyday you go
for a long walk and drink). Maybe change things up a bit. Break away from the
cycle you're in.

Do you have any other hobbies? Creative ones? Spend an afternoon learning to
draw a face. Or try and cook something complex you've never tried before.

~~~
movingaround
I can't think of any other hobbies unfortunately...

------
bsvalley
You've only worked 2 years after college and you already "needed a break"? The
entrepreneurial journey is x10000 harder my friend :) There is a universe in
between an idea and your dream.

------
RikNieu
I have a similar problem. Except I have lots of ideas. But it always ends up
being things no one wants. I guess the solution to both our problems is to
look for problems that lots of people want solved.

------
Down_n_Out
Maybe spend some of your talent and time helping out Open Source initiatives?
This way you stay active and it might help get the creative juices flowing.

------
vldx
Have read So Good They Can't Ignore You by Cal Newport? Check it out - based
on your story, I'm pretty sure it's very relevant to you.

------
bruceb
Are you open to another person's idea? Look at Snapchat and Facebook (yes
extreme outliers)

------
moorcacas
I've been logging my ideas for 3 years, don't mind sharing them. email me at
franksteele1982 at gmail.com

